# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  U postupku

## teuta

Pozdravljam,
Dugo već pratim ove stranice. Naša priča je da ne dužim kod mene sve ok, kod supruga oligoazospermia, pet puta išli na ICSI, nije uspjelo. Deset godina smo u braku, sva razočarenja smo školski odradili.
Jako naporno i iscrpljujuće financijski i emotivno a da ne spominjem da nismo iz Zagreba, nego iz Slavonije.
Sada smo se odlučili na postupak posvojenja pa ćemo vidjeti što nam se tu sprema. Moram priznati da sam malo umorna od svega.
Voljela bih jako bebača ali se bojim ponovnog razočarenja.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Teuta, dobrodošla i želim ti puno snage i sreće i zaboravi sve što si prošla prije, ako možeš - postupak posvojenja je isto prilično emotivno i logistički zahtjevan i traži dosta snage i sreće i upornosti. Pa ti ja to dvoje želim u velikim količinama  :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Teuta, nema druge nego resetirati se, skupiti novu energiju i vjerovati da će vlastiti angažman u procesu dati rezultat   :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Držite se!

----------


## Mariela

Za posvojenje trebate puno upornosti i vjere u uspjeh. Ne sumnjajte da vaše dijete negdje čeka, i uspjet ćete. 
Sretno!

----------


## teuta

E dobro jutro
stvarno ste me ugodno iznenadile sa riječima potpore thenks, velike ste slatkice baš sam se razveselila da je netko uočio još jednu sličnu priču 
pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> Teuta, dobrodošla i želim ti puno snage i sreće i zaboravi sve što si prošla prije, ako možeš - postupak posvojenja je isto prilično emotivno i logistički zahtjevan i traži dosta snage i sreće i upornosti. Pa ti ja to dvoje želim u velikim količinama  !


Potpis pod Inu   :Love:

----------


## teuta

hay,
imam osječaj da nas socijalna radnica zavlači ili tako nešto ne znam šta
da mislim zvala sam ju prošli tjedan da je pitam kada će nam doći na razgovor a ona nije bila sretna što sam uopće nazvala.
Nemam pojma, jedva čekam da obrada prođe pa da mogu poslati molbe i sve što već ide  :/

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne zavlači vas nego još niste došli na red. Socijalni radnici imaju puno hitnog terenskog posla, različitih gadnih situacija kojima nužno moraju dati prednost pred našim predmetima. Mi smo oba puta čekali oko mjesec dana da nas pozovu na razgovor.

----------


## mareena

Teuta, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

teuta sretno!

----------


## Vlvl

teuta, dobrodošla i sretno.

----------


## imenica

[pozdrav,

  želim ti samo izraziti podršku u nastojanjima za posvojiš dijete.
ona opisana razočaranja su mi jako poznata, a što se umora tiče također.
ja sam to sve preplivala, moje sunčeko je stiglo nakon godinu dana čekanja. i zaista... vrijedilo je čekati.  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sonja29

Sretno i da što prije zagrlite svog malog   :Saint:

----------


## teuta

samo da vam se javim, 
nema ništa novoga valjda će biti, pozdrav

----------


## lola24

Sretno!!!Ne gubite nadu   :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Teuta želim ti da budeš strpljiva, uporna i hrabra. Dobro došla na ovaj podforum   :Heart:  .

----------


## teuta

nazvala me gospođa iz Zavoda doći će nam kući u utorak na razgovor
tako da znate tijek  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Jupi, eto vidiš   :Love: .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> nazvala me gospođa iz Zavoda doći će nam kući u utorak na razgovor
> tako da znate tijek


 :D , svakako javi kako je prošlo?!

----------


## pahuljičica

:D  :D  :D

----------


## pahuljičica

:D  :D  :D

----------


## pahuljičica

:D  :D  :D

----------


## teuta

e imam pitanje
što će biti danas na razgovoru kod kuće što se očekuje, znam da je glupo pitanje ali takva postavljam kad sam... što gledaju, koliko se zadržavaju i to ?

----------


## Gost

Prvo da ti zaželim dobrodošlicu , i da što prije dobijete svog anđela .

Ma oni ti obiđu stan , kuću tek toliko da vide da ti ne otpada strop , da nema vlage ...... kod mene su bili 30-tak minuta i bilo je sasvim ugodno , a da ti ne pričam do koliko sam sati čistila dan prije .I taj dan kada su trebale doći su kasnile a ja sam morala oprati kosu jer sam morala ići na posao, i taman dok sam se šamponirala zvoni neko na vratima i tako sam ti ja njih dočekala s ručnikom na glavi .One su se ispričavale što kasne a ja što sam ih dočekala tako . Sve u svemu bilo je jakjo ugodno , ništa se ne brini sve će biti OK .  :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

thenks, još sam na poslu ali sada čekam da mi se javi MM pa da odemo kući sve mi se blista u kući naravno, osim što sam se ja malo unervozirala.

----------


## mareena

Teuta, sretno! Javi kako je bilo.

----------


## ina33

Teuta, sretno, gledaju ti onako vrlo općenite stvari - popišu broj soba, postoje li instalacije za plin, je li ima odvojeni sanitarni čvor itd. Zvuči čudno, ali to je nešto što moramo proći. I ja sam paničarila, koliko god sam bila uvjerena da neću, ali nije stvarno bilo potrebe. Pitaju gdje bi dijete bilo smješteno (ja sam isto bila dizala paniku jer nemamo dvije spavaće i jer je netko na forumu bio napisao da su to neke soc. radnice komentirale - sasvim nepotrebno, vjeruj mi).

----------


## leonessa

Kod pregleda stana ja mislim da je njima najbitnije da osjete da je to mjesto u kojem dijete neće biti višak, odnosno puno životni prostor govori o onome tko živi u njemu (naravno uz pregled najosnovnijih životnih uvjeta). Sretno!

----------


## teuta

E pa drage moje jedva sam čekala da vam se javim dakle jučer su bile socijalna radnica i neka mlada asistentica, došle su u pola jedan a otišle u tri sata. MM ih je autom dovezao i odvezao razgovor je prošao super. Mislim da su svi zadovoljni rekla nam je na odlasku da možemo slati zamolbe na sve centre jer smo prošli obradu a još moramo proći psihologa ali mislim da je to samo još formalnost.
Baš se veselim već danas ću početi slati zamolbe. Puno pozdrava iz Slavonije  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Teuta  :D !

----------


## Vlvl

Dobre vijesti!  :D

----------


## ZO

:D

----------


## Zdenka2

Teuta, prekrasno!

----------


## ina33

Super  :D !

----------


## Gost

Jesam ti rekla da će sve biti OK  :Wink:

----------


## Mariela

Što prije dočekala svje djetešce. Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:   :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Joggler:   :Klap:

----------


## teuta

u utorak idemo na psihološki test sve ćemo uspjeti prije blagdana baš sam happy :D

----------


## teuta

e cure šta se događa na psihološkom testu i koliko dugo traje?
 :?

----------


## leonessa

Pričali smo ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=#1297820

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

bravo teuta!!! :D

----------


## teuta

pozdrav mojoj odanoj ekipi za podršku, sve je prošlo u redu na psiho testu. Poslali smo sve zamolbe negdje već dobili i odgovor. Sada smo u pravom smislu čekalice. 
Mislim da ću još nazvati prije Nove godine centre. Ne znam da li mogu što drugo učiniti?
Puno pozdrava   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Super  :Smile: !

----------


## otocanka

> Ne znam da li mogu što drugo učiniti?


Drago mi je da je sve prošlo ok.  :D 

I, osim poziva, mislim da ti ništa ne preostaje. 

Mi smo pokušavali posjetiti bliže centre (ono - "Dobar dan, mi smo x i y. Mi bi došli da nas malo vidite.   :Grin:  "), ali oni nisu bili baš oduševljeni  s tom idejom, pa smo odustali.

Zato "Zovi, samo zovi", a ja vam želim da čekate što kraće   :Love:

----------


## teuta

hvala na dobrim željama, prije dva dana sam postala strina pa sam sva u bebicama.  :Kiss:

----------


## mareena

Teuta, naoružaj se upornošću i samo naprijed! Sretno!

----------


## rada km

Teuta moras biti jako uporna da bi dosla do cilja znam na svom primeru.Zelim ti puno srece i zovi uporno zovi.

----------


## teuta

Drage mame i tate, imam pitanje danas sam zvala Centar u Zagrebu, žena mi je rekla da je zaprimila zamolbu i da je zatražila obradu iz mog Centra. Da li to nešto znači da smo ušli u uži izbor posvojitelja??? ili to traže za sve posvojitelje

----------


## Mariela

Možda se nešto iza brda valja ?
U svakom slučaju vam želim djetešce uskoro.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Možda se nešto iza brda valja ?
> U svakom slučaju vam želim djetešce uskoro.


X

----------


## teuta

jao super ste taj sam odgovor htjela ćuti, obožavam ovakve kolegice   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

Teuta super što ste sve obavili i tehnički sad ste trudni i čekate svoga   :Saint:  ..neka vam čekanje brzo prođe i donese vam vašu malu srećicu.

sad bih se uvalila malo u ovaj topic. Mm i ja nismo još krenuli jer nismo još načisto gdje ćemo živjeti. postoji mogućnost preseljenja u kojem slučaju ćemo morati u podstanarstvo. Možemo li se onda nadati posvajanju? Je li posjedovanje stana uvjet za molbu? :/

----------


## ina33

Mummy_s, neka ti zdenka ili netko tko više zna odgovori, ja mislim da nije, ali je plus. Di sada živite, imate li stam. pitanje riješeno? Nema onda veze što biste se selili i bili u podstanarstvu.

----------


## teuta

mačko samo ti obavi tehničku izvedbu ja mislim da nije toliko važno. Ne daj se smetati   :Heart:

----------


## rada km

Mumm-s,vazni su papiri tj.molba. Jer ja i moj muz smo ziveli kod mojih roditelja, pa to nije smetalo a tek kasnije smo kupili stan.Znaci kao sto rece Teuta ne daj se smetati samo napred.Pozdrav

----------


## Zdenka2

> Je li posjedovanje stana uvjet za molbu? :/


Nije uvjet. Većina centara uopće ne gleda na imovinu kao na presudni faktor nego na to o kakvim se ljudima radi. Ako ste jako mladi, za očekivati je da se još niste skućili, pa to ne bi trebalo biti nepremostiva prepreka. Ipak, moram ti reći da je stan nešto o čemu u postupku na svim razinama ispituju. Prvo će u socijalnoj obradi ustanoviti gdje živite, a onda i u centru gdje je dijete. Nas su za drugo dijete čak tražili i gruntovni izvadak koji potvrđuje da smo vlasnici stana.

----------


## imenica

[quote="Zdenka2"]


> Je li posjedovanje stana uvjet za molbu? :/


meni se čini da vlasništvo nad stanom nije presudno ali je vrlo važno. nas su također tražili u našem matičnom centru gruntovni izvadak, a onda su ga tražili i iz centra od kud je sunčeko.

----------


## †mummy_s

Mi nemamo svog vlastitog stana ali trenutno živimo sami na jednoj etaži kuće kod svekrve. Ipak mislimo se preseliti ali mogućnost življenja kod svekrve ili moje mame ili baki i djedova postoji pa utoliko jedino njihove stanove možemo ponuditi kao neku sigurnost ako iz nekog razloga izletimo iz podstanarstva. Ma ništa, mi kad se skrasimo gdje god se skrasili ćemo otići do centra...
Možda nam se sreća i osmjehne pa se sredimo i stambeno i roditeljski   :Zaljubljen:  
Hvala vam svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

volim optimizam,   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> volim optimizam,


  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

zvala sam danas Centre diljem lijepe naše, to mi je inače prvo telefoniranje, tako da sam u bedu.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

> zvala sam danas Centre diljem lijepe naše, to mi je inače prvo telefoniranje, tako da sam u bedu.


Nemoj biti! Tješi se da smo svi to prošli i samo idi dalje.

----------


## teuta

SRETNA NAM I PLODNA NOVA 2008. GODINA  :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

zapravo ne znam ali kada zovem centre sa svima mogu razgovarati, barem da li ima djece ili ne.
A kada zovem Zagreb gospođa mi ništa neće reći samo da oni odabiru posvojitelje. Ne znam malo se bojim kada mi nismo iz Zagreba da naša molba ne stoji negdje u zapečku ?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja jesam iz Zagreba, pa mi to nije pomoglo. Okani se Zagreba, tu je konkurencija najveća. Svi koje poznam posvojili su djecu izvan Zagreba.

----------


## ina33

> Ja jesam iz Zagreba, pa mi to nije pomoglo. Okani se Zagreba, tu je konkurencija najveća. Svi koje poznam posvojili su djecu izvan Zagreba.


Ovo je i nama rečeno - da je konkurencija u ZG-u najveća i da se skoncentriramo na manje centre.

----------


## teuta

tenks za informacije  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

teuta i ja bi ti svakako preporučio manje centre, jer navala na Zagreb je prevelika i malo ljudi znam koji su tamo uspjeli

----------


## teuta

samo da pozdravim, malo me uhvatilo malodušje, nestrpljivost i osječaj nemoći.

----------


## mareena

> samo da pozdravim, malo me uhvatilo malodušje, nestrpljivost i osječaj nemoći.


Tako poznat osjećaj... Drži se! Slijedi val optimizma i poleta.

----------


## pahuljičica

teuta, točno znam kako se osjećaš jer i mi smo to prošli, ali vjeruj mi sva ta loša iskustva, osjećaj nemoći, straha, napetost, nervoza.....sve se to isplati i zaboravi kad na kraju zagrliš svoje dijete i kad vidiš koliko ti radosti pruža...  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Mi smo drugi put u postupku, i osjećaj je podjednak.

Polako. Dan po dan, do djeteta..  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Ajde mi recite ako znate da li mi možemo posvojiti djete iz Međugorja? unaprijed hvala

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

mi smo se bili raspitivali o toj mogućnosti i sznali da se tamošnja djeca ne mogu posvojiti, na naćin da ima daš svoje prezime, već nešto kao udomljavanje ali dijete zadrži svoj identitet. Ako netko zna točniju informaciju neka me ispravi.  :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  teuta,nebih ti znala odgovoriti na to pitanje.ja sam tu negdje u postupku.poslala sam sve molbe i dobila čak 5 odgovora od centara,naravno da su rekli da nemaju djece za posvojenje,ali vjerujem da neću dugo čekati jer imam nade.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


ima li kod tebe šta novog?jeli ti se netko javio??? :?  :?  :?   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

a šta da ti kažem ništa, ništa, ništa i to je najnovije ali ajde nisam baš pala u depru jer sam samo dva mjeseca u ovoj priči a shvatila sam da se čeka negdje oko godinu i pol dana i u tom međuvremenu moraš zvati centre i ne znam što još. pozdrav svim čekalicama i tebi dubbiii. :/   :Kiss:

----------


## no_sikiriki

Prije svega - veliki pozdrav svima!!!   :Trep trep:  
Priznajem da vec duze vrijeme citam ovaj poforum o posvojenju i da je MM-u i meni bio velika podrska u svemu sto smo do sada prosli.
Evo samo kratko predstavljanje - MM  i ja, 31/33 god, u listopadu prosle godine poslali smo zamolbu za posvojenje nasem maticnom centru. Prosli smo razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, posjet kuci, razgovor s psihologom, poslali smo zamolbe u sve centre... i sad smo i mi i "sluzbeno" cekalice. 
Moram napomenuti da je cijeli taj postupak bio vrlo ugodan i da nismo niti u jednom trenutku osjetili neku nelagodu. Bas naprotiv, sve su situacije bile vrlo prirodne, u normalnom smirenom tonu, uz pokoju posalicu s obiju strana. Dobili smo sve infromacije koje su nas zanimale od socijalne radnice i psihologa.
Sadasnja je situacija takva da cekamo odgovore centara (dobili smo vec desetak - za sada s negativnim odgovorima), a kroz koji tjedan planiramo i sjesti za telefon i nazvati centre. 
Jos jednom, saljem vam svima veliki pozdrav i zahvaljujem sto ste svi tako super i sto pomazete i pruzate podrsku jedni drugima. Vase su price posebne, pruzaju puno snage za ono sto covjek ponekad misli da nece moci izdrzati.
Iako se tek sada prvi puta javljam, do sada sam od vas dobila puno podrske, a nadam se da cu istu tu podrsku i ja vama pruziti.

VELIKA   :Kiss:   SVIMA!

----------


## otocanka

Dobro nam došla No_sikiriki !  :D 

Nadam se da će vam čekanje biti kratkog vijeka.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobro došla u naše prijateljsko društvance, No_sikiriki!

----------


## pahuljičica

no_sikiriki dobro došla u čekalice i još prije otišla iz njih..  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

no sikiriki super, pozdrav i malo nam se zadržali na ovim stranicama. A sada od mene zvali me danas na razgovor u Centar tako da bismo ovaj tjedan trebali otići  u pitanju su braco i seka. Braco je ok., a seka ima neke zdravstvene teškoće nisam baš sada shvatila ali sam sva uzbuđena i ne znam baš sve te emocije pa tako da ću vam daljnji tijek javiti želim pozitivnu vibru.   :Saint:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

:D  :D  :D držim fige!!!

----------


## Gost

:D pa držimo fige  :D  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

drzimo Vam fige, jeee... :D  :D  :D 
 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pa bilo bi već vrijeme da se ponovimo s još nekom dječicom - držim fige teuta i kbegicsi.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## mareena

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## mareena

No_sikiriki, dobro došla! I tebi želim što kraće čekanje!

----------


## no_sikiriki

Hvala svima na dobrodoslici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kbegisci i teuta - držimo vam fige i mislimo na vas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Teuta, sretno!
No_sikiriki, dobrodošla.

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Bili razgovarali ugodan razgovor curica je teško bolesna a dečko je zdrav. Bilo je još dosta parova na razgovoru, eto to je izvješće da ne mislite da sam propala u zemlju. pozdravljam  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Bili razgovarali ugodan razgovor curica je teško bolesna a dečko je zdrav. Bilo je još dosta parova na razgovoru, eto to je izvješće da ne mislite da sam propala u zemlju. pozdravljam


ima li kakvih novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## teuta

pahuljičice, pa nema nikakvih novosti osim što se ja i suprug ne osječamo dovoljno sposobni da bismo bili dovoljno dobri roditelji toj dječici puno smo razmišljali...
nadam se da ćeš shvatiti što želim reći, osim toga nisu nas ni zvali. želim svu sreću malim anđelima, a tebi i ostalima pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## teuta

Drage moje mame i tate ja sam svoju priču završila i posvojili smo jednog dječaka od godinu i devet mjeseci treba nam doći kući ovaj vikend.   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam! Pa to su prekrasne vijesti :D  :D

----------


## otocanka

Čestitam vama i malenom dječaku!!!   :D   :Heart:

----------


## imenica

teuta čestitam od srca.
mislim da ti svoju priču tek počinješ. :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Velike čestitke za novu obitelj!   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

teuta,   :Love:

----------


## nela

Od srca čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## Gost

Čestitke mami i tati  :D

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čestitam  :D 
 :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Teuta, čestitam!
I da, završila si prvo poglavlje priče, ono u kojem si bila čekalica. Ostalo slijedi...   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

teuta pa ovo je bilo jako brzo....čestitam...
Piši nam detalje sad dok stigneš.  :Saint:

----------


## magda_

iskrene cestitke, od sveg srca

----------


## teuta

detalji, detalji, vidjeti ćemo maleni treba doći kod nas sutra, malo se bojim jer je bio kod udomiteljice kako će prihvatiti novu obitelj. Pisat ću vam i naravno zahvaljujemo na čestitkama :?

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čestitke teuta na prinovi  :D 
 :Cekam:  ...kako prolaze prvi dani u obitelji ?
 :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Teuta čestitam  :D   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

:D Cestitam Teuta  :D 
pisi nam kako je sve proslo...

----------


## ivanas

čestitke! Koliko dugo ste čekali ako smijem pitati, čini mi se da je to kod vas islo relativno brzo, ako se ne varam. 
Ja sam danas zvala centar za socijalni rad da se raspitam o postupku i sto sve treba. Žena je bila vrlo ljubazna pa mi je odmah bilo lakše u srcu. Čak mi je rakla da to što još nemamo svoj stan nije neki problem, bitno je da je onaj u kojem smo prikladan za još jednog člana. Ili je u praksi ipak bitan? Ima li tko kakvih iskustava?

----------


## ivanas

čestitke! Koliko dugo ste čekali ako smijem pitati, čini mi se da je to kod vas islo relativno brzo, ako se ne varam. 
Ja sam danas zvala centar za socijalni rad da se raspitam o postupku i sto sve treba. Žena je bila vrlo ljubazna pa mi je odmah bilo lakše u srcu. Čak mi je rakla da to što još nemamo svoj stan nije neki problem, bitno je da je onaj u kojem smo prikladan za još jednog člana. Ili je u praksi ipak bitan? Ima li tko kakvih iskustava?

----------


## teuta

e pa evo mene, da kod nas je to išlo relativno brzo mi smo podnjeli zahtjev prema centrima u 12/07 godine a mališan je bio kod nas 29.03.2008. za zauvjek. 
Prvi dani katastrofa od strke i frke, umora i ostalog. Sada je već puno, puno bolje. Ima super provala pa se moramo smijati. Na našu sreću spava cijelu noć, i po danu tri sata. 
Od dude smo se odvikli otkako je kod nas, pelenaši smo još uvijek. Trči, hoda sve u šesnaest. Faza "hoću sve sam jesti" jako zabavno, ne priča baš nešto puno, ali tu i tamo se zalomi. U nedjelju će imati dvije godine pa su pripreme u tijeku. Jako je dobar za klinca svog uzrasta, nije što je moj, ali kad već pitate moram se malo pohvaliti. Inače osječaje i ostalo ne mogu prepričati to valjda svatko za sebe mora doživjeti, doživjele vi meni to što prije. 
Mene je uvijek zanimalo kada netko posvoji da li je imao štelu, pa da odgovorim na to pitanje, mi nismo imali ni štelu ni konkurenciju, jer sam ja slučajno nazvala centar na dan kada je on imao rješene papire za posvojenje, tako da mi je žena rekla da sam ja sigurno ta osoba kojoj neće praviti konkurenciju dok se mi ne odlučimo. Tako je došao naš mali dečko. Puno uspjeha želimo ja i tata i sin   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Teuta, baš si me raznježila s ovim! Sretan rođendan malom dječaku!   :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

To samo potvrduje da je to bas vase dijete, i niste slučajno nazvali taj centar, vec je tako moralo biti. Sretan rodendan vašem dečkiću, i puno sreće!  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

hvala, hvala, puno i u njegovo ime   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Teuta,  :Heart:  za prst sudbine, za spavanje, smijeh, pelene, hodanje... i sve sve lijepo što vas čeka!

Sretan rođendan malom slavljeniku!

----------


## pahuljičica

i od nas sretan ročendan malom mišeku!!!!  :Joggler:

----------


## nela

Sretan rođendan malenom!   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Teuta drago mi je da je bilo kako je trebalo biti
Sretan rodjendan   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretan rođendan   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Teuta, prekrasno, čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## anna

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:Love:  
Čestitam

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> jer sam ja slučajno nazvala centar na dan kada je on imao rješene papire za posvojenje, tako da mi je žena rekla da sam ja sigurno ta osoba kojoj neće praviti konkurenciju dok se mi ne odlučimo. Tako je došao naš mali dečko. Puno uspjeha želimo ja i tata i sin


predivno  :Heart:  (piši nam još malo)  :Wink:

----------


## teuta

:Heart:  puno pusa od nas troje, svi smo dobro i šmrcamo (prehlađeni).
Želim da što prije svi budemo zdravi jer se vrtimo u krugu.
Puno mislim na sve vas sadašnje i buduće mame i tate.

----------


## teuta

Evo mene nakon dugog vremena, moje malo djete je po prvi puta završilo u bolnici. Svi smo u frasu, pa sam malo prošetala forumom. Naišla sam da su neke mame sa dvije i pol godine počele pričati djetetu da je posvojeno, nije li to malo rano???
  Jako mi fali

----------


## geta

Za brzo ozdravljenje   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Evo mene nakon dugog vremena, moje malo djete je po prvi puta završilo u bolnici. Svi smo u frasu, pa sam malo prošetala forumom. Naišla sam da su neke mame sa dvije i pol godine počele pričati djetetu da je posvojeno, nije li to malo rano???
>   Jako mi fali


Ja sam ta. Kad je dijete zrelo za pitanje, zrelo je i za odgovor.

----------


## mareena

Teuta, što je s malenim? Želim mu brzo ozdravljenje   :Love:  !

----------


## čokolada

Teuta, želim brzo ozdravljenje malom zlatu   :Heart:  .
Što se tiče priče o posvojenju, ne može biti prerano. Počneš na onom nivou koji je razumljiv djetetu. Ako razumije priču o, ne znam, Crvenkapici, razumjet će i onu o, recimo, medu (ili o dečku) koji nije imao mamu ni tatu...
Inače, pisali smo već o tome, ima sjajnh slikovnica već za 2-3 godišnjake, napr. moj favorit:
Keiko Kasza: A mother for Choco (pogledaj na Amazonu)

----------


## teuta

ma ništa posebno nije ali je dosadno, naime dobio je virus mononukleoze (bolest prvog poljupca), pa neku bakteriju pa je to dovelo do temperature i povračanja, završetak u bolnici. Tamo kupi novi virus (rota virus) sa tim ga otupuštaju kući pa se to izmanifestiralo sa povračanjem i proljevom, završetak u bolnici da ne bih dehidrirao. Prošlo i to i sada na kraju upala grla. Sve u bolnici   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
  sada će valjda kući (čim mu uspiju temperaturu spustiti) mada je on bolje. ništa drugo ne radimo osim što hodočastimo po bolnici pa sam ja uspjela isto pokupiti nešto od gore navedenih (rota virus) i tako se to zagužvalo. čekam da prođe.
  pozdrav svima, nije mi se dalo pisati veliko slovo   :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Svi brzo ozdravite!

----------


## Rebbeca

Malom mišu, a i mami želimo brzo ozdravljenje!!!!

----------


## Lambi

da mišić, brzo ozdravi  :Love:

----------


## Livija2

I  JA  SAM  NOVA  U  TIM   VODAMA  MOŽDA  NEŠTO  ZNAČI  A  MOŽDA  JE  TO  SAMO  UOBIČAJENA  PROCEDURA  I  JA  IH  ZOVEM  IMA  3  DANA  STALNO  PA  KAŽU  DA  NEMAJU  DJECE  A  TO  MI  TEŠKO  PADNE  PROŠLE   SMO  ISTI  POSUPAK.A  ŠTO  DA  VAM  KAŽEM  PUNO  SREĆE  I  BOŽIJEG  BLAGOSLOVA!!!!  JAVI  ŠTO  JE   BILO  TU   SMO .

----------


## teuta

Evo da se malo javim, izašao je mališan iz bolnice, sada je sve bolje. Lagani oporavak, lagane pripreme za prvi Božić kod kuće baš se veselim. Pričala sam mu priču o Sv. Nikoli i Krampusu. Na kraju sam ga pitala tko će njega posjetiti pa je on pokazao na Krampusa i rekao da "neće" mu on doći jer tuće po guzi sa šibom. Pa smo se smijali   :Laughing:  .
Puno pozdrava svima, 

Svim čekalicama da to budu što manje

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:   teuta,sretna sam što se pripremate za prvi Božić.često zamišljam kako i ja vidim  kako   :Saint:   trči po mojojo kući i tad shvatim da smo to samo ja i MM....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ti ,teuta što si prošla već sve to možeš mi dati savjet kako prolazi prvi razgovor?????Postoji li negdje na forumu tvoja priča??voljela bih je pročitati :D  :D 
 :Saint:   :Heart:   :Wink:   :Grin:   :D   :Smile:   :Love:   :Kiss: 
(mislila sam na prvi razgovor u vezi djeteta).sutra idem,nadam se da će sve dobro proći....  :Embarassed:

----------


## mareena

Teuta, drago mi je da je maleni ozdravio i da ste opet na okupu. Uživajte u pripremama za predstojeće blagdane!

----------


## teuta

dubbiii, moja jedina priča je tu na ovim stranicama. Savjet budi što opuštenija (puno lakše za reći nego za napraviti, znam to i sama) ali to je najiskreniji savjet jel nema krivih odgovora, nisi u školi.
Bit će sve u najboljem redu vidjet ćeš   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Tvoje riječi zrače lijepim obiteljskim ugođajem.   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

hvala teuta!!
i ja mislim da će biti sve ok. 8) 
javim ti kako je bilo.i mam toliko nade da će to uspjeti i želju da se ostvari.
samo to uistinu želim da moja obitelj bude potpuna.
 :Love:  bio bi to lijepi poklon za Božić...
jednostavno moji bi se život promijenio na bolje.... :D  :D

----------


## teuta

Ja se trudim  da je lijepi obiteljski ugođaj ali moram priznati da sam "koma" od umora, ne znam da li je to još od stresa i svih tih događaja. Valjda je to normalno za nove roditelje  :?

----------


## Vlvl

> moram priznati da sam "koma" od umora


 :Love:  I mi smo umorni toliko da često željene sadržaje i druženja svodimo na najnužnije. Tješim se da će bit bolje kad se malo naviknemo na novi tempo. 
Al ne bih se vraćala na staro.  :Grin: 
Inače, jedna od mojih najvećih životnih zabluda bila je da ću imati puuno vremena za obaviti sve što mi padne na pamet kad budem na posvojiteljskom.

----------


## teuta

da, baš si me Vlvl nasmijala jer sam i ja to mislila kad ono čorak, da i naravno da se ne bih vratila na staro   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

drage mame i tate vidjela sam po prvi put moja 2 mala  :Saint:   :Saint:  !!!!!!!!!!!!sretna sam ko nitko u životu,a tek kako mom MM-u sjaje oči kad ih vidimo,nešto nevjerojatno !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Love:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :D   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  
zna li netko kad se posvoje 2 curice/dječaka dali je porodinski isto 270 dana ili duplo :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
molim ako netko zna odgovor na ovo pitanje da mi javi.  :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> zna li netko kad se posvoje 2 curice/dječaka dali je porodinski isto 270 dana ili duplo :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
> molim ako netko zna odgovor na ovo pitanje da mi javi.


Čestitam Dubbiii!  :D   :Heart:  

A posvojiteljski je 270 dana bez obzira koliko djece posvajaš (odjednom). I naknada je jedna tj. 1663,00 kn.

----------


## teuta

velika, velika sreća baš mi je drago, čestitke i sve ostalo što ide uz bebe  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

> dubbiii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zna li netko kad se posvoje 2 curice/dječaka dali je porodinski isto 270 dana ili duplo :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
> molim ako netko zna odgovor na ovo pitanje da mi javi. 
> 
> 
> Čestitam Dubbiii!  :D   
> 
> A posvojiteljski je 270 dana bez obzira koliko djece posvajaš (odjednom). I naknada je jedna tj. 1663,00 kn.


ili oko 2500,00 ako su kikići mlađi od godine dana tj. do njihove navršene godine dana.

*Dubbiii velike, velike čestitke! *

----------


## teuta

ajde nismo se dugo čuli, kod nas je sve ok. Naš mali sin je počeo pričati ono suvisle rečenice od dvije tri riječi zaredom. Mama mu postaje sve više super ovo je zato što mu je u samom početku tata bio zakon. Sada je neki dan rekao mamice pa smo se svi prisutni istopili. 
 Naime ja sam imala konkurenciju udomiteljicu bez muža, pa je to bilo malo drugačije a tata nije imao.
 Jako se veselim kada čitam ove priče da ne kažem bajke koje uvijek imaju sretan kraj. - prije ili kasnije-
 Želim svima na forumu puno djece i djeci puno krasnih roditelja. Pusa i pozdrav svima malima i velikima.   :Kiss:   :D   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

I vama pusa.   :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

> Jako se veselim kada čitam ove priče da ne kažem bajke koje uvijek imaju sretan kraj


I ja isto. Pozdrav mamici.   :Love:

----------


## teuta

Nisam se dugo javila ali sam u tijeku čitam forum skoro svaki dan, tako mi je drago za sva ta nova posvojenja.
Mogu samo kratko reći da smo se mi fino uklopili svi troje naš mali miš je kod nas 24.03. će biti godinu dana. 
Sada smo svi ok. Moram priznati da sam mali ljubomorna na ijćbt koji je sada i trudan. Voljela bih imati još jednog bebača. Mislim da sada ne bih bila tako smotana kao što sam bila sa prvim, hi, hi, hi.
Koje floskule pusa i pozdrav svima   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

E imam još jedno pitanje, kako ga odviknuti od pelena. Naime kuži sve ali neće ići na "nonu". Pa ako tko ima kakav prijedlog

----------


## otocanka

> E imam još jedno pitanje, kako ga odviknuti od pelena. Naime kuži sve ali neće ići na "nonu". Pa ako tko ima kakav prijedlog


Pričati, pričati i pričati, a onda se dogodi klik u maloj glavici i kikač sam poželi. 
Mi smo pričali kako svi idu na "tutu" (i mama, i tata, i deda, i baka, i tete, i susjedi, i mace, ... )    :Grin:  

V. je imala 3 godine i 4 mjeseca, a A. 2 i pol.


Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj M. nije nikada htio ići na tutu, ali nikada. Pričanje nije pomagalo - pomogla je samo mala daskica za veliki WC.

----------


## otocanka

> Moj M. nije nikada htio ići na tutu, ali nikada. Pričanje nije pomagalo - pomogla je samo mala daskica za veliki WC.


To je bilo i kod nas (još uvijek za WC govore "tuta").  A baš "tuta" je bila u obliku autića i jedino im je bilo zabavno sjediti na njoj i "voziti" se po kupaoni i hodniku    :Grin:  .

----------


## teuta

Voljeli bismo posvojiti jednu curicu, pa ne znam da li? Kada ima toliko parova bez ijednog djeteta da li je to ok. željeti i kako uopče započeti drugo posvojenje
pusa

----------


## čokolada

Teuta, vjerujem da ti na ovom pdf-u nitko neće reći da ne smiješ željeti   :Heart:  . Kao što vidiš ovdje su se mnoge "neostvarive" želje ispunile. Samo hrabro!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga Teuta, naravno da je u redu zeljeti sebi vecu obitelj. Ja tu iskljucujem svaku solidarnost, ako stvarno zelite jos jednom postati roditelji, vjerujem da cete i uspjeti u tome. Mi jos nismo posvojili dijete, ali ih ja sebi vec sad zelim vise. 
Sretno u postupku  :Love:

----------


## teuta

E pa da se malo javim nisam vas dugo čula (čitala) jel ima novih posvojenja u zadnje vrijeme.
Mi smo dobro i zdravo što i vama želimo puno pusa iz Slavonije
od mame, tate i mališana

----------


## teuta

Ajde bog, moram podjeliti radost jedne moje kolegice i njenog muža koji su posvojili malog bebača nakon dužeg vremena čekanja, pa smo svi ushičeni radi toga.
Puno pusa od nas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Za kolegicu i njezinu obitelj   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Pozdrav dragim mamama, tatama i bebačima svih uzrasta. Mi smo se vratili sa godišnjeg odmora.
Malo se bojim idem u srijedu 29.07.2009. na UZV jer sam trebala dobiti menstruaciju 10.07.2009. i nikako pa nikako da dobijem. Nisam napravila nikakav test na trudnoću jer smo toliko puta bili na umjetnim oplodnjama i ja nemam živaca kupiti taj test. 
Tako da sam se naručila kod ginekologa i sestra mi je rekla da ništa niti nepravim (test) nego da dodjem na UZV.
Ne znam šta da mislim, sve mi je zbrčkano u glavi.
BTW radila sam sistematski prije dva mjeseca npr. papa test, hormoni vadila sve ok, grudi sve ok., bila kod zubara sve ok.,   :Smile:  tako da ne znam šta da mislim najbolje ništa.
Pišite mi šta mislite ???

----------


## mamma san

teuta, bolje ništa ne misliti. pričekaj uzv. a mi ćemo potiho ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> teuta, bolje ništa ne misliti. pričekaj uzv. a mi ćemo potiho ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Love:

----------


## teuta

Ja sam valjda malo nervozna pa sam pravila test Clearblue koji je pokazao toliko stidljiv plus nisam u životu vidjela.
Sutra idem kod ginđe ako ne dobijem ludilo

----------


## rozalija

> Ja sam valjda malo nervozna pa sam pravila test Clearblue koji je pokazao toliko stidljiv plus nisam u životu vidjela.
> Sutra idem kod ginđe ako ne dobijem ludilo


Joj draga moja divno, to je to,   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   su mi u očima.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## teuta

sada je 7,30 sjedim na poslu i čekam 8,30 da krenem, osječam da ću poluditi, ja valjda nisam normalna. Javim vam čim nešto saznam pusa

----------


## Arkana10

mislimo na tebe   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

vibram za malo čudo!

----------


## Sumeja

iii? Sta je bilo? Ja se od sinoc radujem novostima...  :Smile:

----------


## teuta

Popizdila sam jedno veliko ništa osječala sam se kao da sam još jednom otišla na umjetnu i ništa, ništa, ništa. 
Hvala Bogu na Luki koji još ne kuži zašto je mama bila tužna ali je bio tješio mamu i dao mi je puse.

----------


## sanja74

:Love:

----------


## teuta

Vjerovali ili ne imam još jedno pitanje, naime kada sam radila bthgc (oprostite ako nije dobro napisano) imala sam 1, to nije trudnoća. Meni je ginđa dao da pijem Dabroston tablete 3*1 sedam dana. I rekao mi je da ako slučajno ne dobijem u tome vremenskom periodu obavezno se javim.
Ima li neko ideju što mi se dešava? Jer naime nisam dobila, sutra mi je sedmi dan kako uzimam

----------


## ina33

Teuta, imaš pp   :Heart: !

----------


## teuta

ok, pročitala i skužila puno pusa super ste   :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

Pozdrav rodicama, evo mene nakon dugog vremena što ima novoga, mi smo dobro i maknuli smo pelene za zauvjek (ne mogu vjerovati) to kod nas nije išlo ni malo lako i jednostavno ali smo sada svladali.
Kako ste limačima rekli da im niste roditelji.
Ja tu nešto ne znam ni kako bih počela, ne mogu reći da mi je to problem ali jednostavno ne znam što bih rekla (moj anđeo ima 3,5 godine)
Pozdrav i pusa
 :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nismo im rekli da im nismo roditelji, jer im jesmo roditelji. Rekli smo im da im nismo biološki nego zakoniti roditelji. Svom sinu (kći je sve već znala) sam objasnila da ga nisam rodila nego posvojila, da mu nisam biološka nego zakonita, posvojena mama. Objasnili smo djeci postupak posvojenja i njegove posljedice, kao i svoj odnos i odnos čitave obitelji prema njima. Teško je, ali i jednostavno: treba samo reći činjenice.

----------


## čokolada

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55436

Tu smo pričali malo o tome.
Imaš na Amazonu sjajnih slikovnica za tu dob (2 - 4 g.), pisali smo već o tome, moj favorit bio i ostao:
http://www.amazon.com/Mother-Choco-P.../dp/0698113640

----------


## maria elena 1984

zdenka,ili bilo tko tko ima iskustva,zanima me,kako djeca reagiraju na saznanje da su posvojeni?u kojoj dobi ste im to obznanili?zakonski predviđenoj dobi ili ?

----------


## Zdenka2

Sinu sam rekla onda kad me je pitao, a prvo pitanje je postavio s 2,5 godine. Sve informacije je dobio do 4. godine. Reakcije su bile razne, u svakoj dobi je reagirao na različit način. Kćeri nisam morala ništa govoriti, jer je bila velika, sve je već znala. Ta tema u našoj kući prirodno dolazi na dnevni red - nije tabu niti je nametnuta. Djeca smiju sve pitati, a mi roditelji kad osjetimo potrebu da nešto o tome kažemo ne sustežemo se. Mislim da su zbog toga moja djeca lakše i prirodnije prihvatila svoju životnu priču i činjenicu da imaju dva para roditelja i dvije obitelji. 

O toj temi se na forumu već dosta pisalo, pa potraži.

----------


## maria elena 1984

a kakav je tvoj stav o upoznavanju bioloških roditelja?mislim ako djeca budu željela jednog dana.mislim da je odličan tvoj pristup otvorene komunikacije i antitabu klime,slažem se da to djeci olakšava

----------


## Zdenka2

Djeci sam rekla sve što znam o biološkim roditeljima, a budu li ih oni jednog dana htjeli upoznati, tata i ja ćemo im pomoći na način kako oni to budu htjeli.

----------


## maria elena 1984

svaka čast  :Smile:  divim ti se na tako zdravom i pedagoškom razmišljanju  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

